# Herd? What is a group of pigs called?



## Bernadette (Jan 17, 2004)

Just one of those silly trivia questions that came up here at work because of residents demand for more bacon!!!

Answer anyone?


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

a pog

:nerd:


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Over here we call them a herd of pigs and I think that is pretty standard.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Yep, herd it is.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks all. That's what most of us here thought. However, knowing that pigs have many interesting names for things (gilt, stoat, barrow, farrow, etc.) I did some digging on the internet and came up with a variety of things.

Most common was a drift or drove for a 'group' of pigs, and sounder if the pigs were wild. One place also mentioned a mob of pigs.

Interesting how we lose old words as time goes on.

Have a great day all.

B.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

"Sounder" is the correct term, though I have never heard it used in conversation. Most people call them a herd or a group of pigs.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

I've heard the term "swineherd" for a person who wrangles pigs, so I always thought they were called a herd.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Herd for the group of pigs in general.
Sound was what I've known for a group of small pigs.


----------



## TheLady1 (Sep 8, 2008)

*A drift, drove, litter (young), sounder (of swine), team, passel (of hogs), singular (refers to a group of boars) are what the http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/about/faqs/animals/names.htm 
site says but I think they should be called a squeal, lol.

M*


----------

